

Apollo F-1 engines recovered from Atlantic ocean floor by Bezos Expeditions - joshuahedlund
http://boingboing.net/2013/03/20/apollo-f-1-engines-recovered-f.html

======
ColinWright
<https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5407851>

